# Need to refer to a youth program in Rochester MN



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

One of my best students is moving away, to Rochester MN. Her dad lost his job several months ago and I really hate to see them go as she has been a great student and is really showing great promise, but as a Dad I understand you got to do whatever it takes to pay your bills...



If anybody knows of adecent youth archery program in the area please let me know so I can pass laong the info.


----------



## kpk (Sep 28, 2009)

I will PM you a couple of the local shops you could get in touch with. They may be able to help.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

kpk said:


> I will PM you a couple of the local shops you could get in touch with. They may be able to help.


got them, THANKS!


----------

